# Becoming MP & Past Drug Use



## Bahguul (19 Feb 2020)

What is the view of past drug use if I want to become an MP?




Staff edit: subject title


----------



## brihard (19 Feb 2020)

It’ll probably depend on what drug(s), how frequently, and how long ago.


----------



## garb811 (19 Feb 2020)

Brihard said:
			
		

> It’ll probably depend on what drug(s), how frequently, and how long ago.


This. There are different also standards than the rest of the CAF as well but that will be explained during the recruiting process, if applicable.


----------

